# multi`s



## jackiee (Jul 7, 2013)

are there many multi breeders here, ive got 3 breeding trios which ive had for a few weeks, they are all very tame at the moment. I was wondering what age they might start breeding. I hope this is in the right place if not I apologise.


----------



## MerlinTheMouse_XIV (Jul 13, 2013)

Hey, your best bet is going to be the breeders section, multi breeding is good for whatever reason you want, but too much can cause high expense and smells one hell of alot!!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I'm not sure I understand your question...
You've got three trios, yeah. And you're wondering at what age they will start breeding. Well, how old are they?


----------



## NikiP (May 7, 2013)

Seconding Fantasia's questions.

This seems to be a very informative page on them:

http://www.metalmonkeyexotics.com/blog/?page_id=822


----------

